# Mit Ubuntu Drucker hinzufügen



## lonol15 (23. April 2012)

Hi,
ich habe ein kleines problem. Ich habe an meinen speedport w723v per USB einen Drucker angeschlossen(Canon ip4200). Soweit so gut. Mit Windows funktioniert alles super. Aber mit Ubuntu will des einfach nicht klappen.

Mein erfolgloses Vorgehen:

drucker hinzufügen->  URL eingeben("http://192.168.2.1:631/printers/printserver")->  vor->  drucker und treiber auswählen->  und fertig

Habt ihr irgendeine Ahnung was falsch mache?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (23. April 2012)

Hi,

welchen Treiber wählst du in der Liste aus? Einen eigenen / den Windows Treiber?
Was sagt das Handbuch des Routers?

Grüße,
BK


----------



## lonol15 (23. April 2012)

ich habe den gleichen treiber wie bei windows ausgewählt


----------



## Bratkartoffel (24. April 2012)

Hi,

also die .exe Datei? Die wird so nicht funktionieren, du brauchst wenn dann eine .ppd Datei.

Habe auf die schnelle folgenden Link gefunden, eventuell hilft dir ja diese Anleitung: klick oder hier.

Wenn ichs noch richtig im Kopf habe, is die Unterstützung von Canon-Druckern und Linux nicht gerade gut. Falls der obige Link nicht weiterhilft, fragst du am Besten mal beim Canon-Support nach, ob die dir helfen können.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## lonol15 (24. April 2012)

Funktioniert leider immer noch nicht.

Kann es daran liegen, dass ich ubuntu12.04 beta2 habe?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (25. April 2012)

Hi,

da die 12.04 demnächst erscheinen wird denke ich nicht, dass es daran liegt. Ganz ausschließen kann mans aber nicht.

Hast du schonmal versucht, den Drucker via Cups direkt zu konfigurieren?
Hierfür gibt es ein Web-Interface, welches du hier findest.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## lonol15 (11. Mai 2012)

Das klappt leider alles nicht.


----------



## Navy (11. Mai 2012)

Die Ausgabe von

```
nmap -v 192.168.2.1
```
 liefert Dir den entsprechenden Port? 

Bist Du sicher, dass Du über http drucken willst? Entweder gibst Du die Adresse mal in einen Browser ein (IIRC erkennt Ubuntu IPP autoamtisch) oder Du lässt unter den Systemeinstellungen den Netzwerkdruck suchen.


----------

